# CA16DE info???



## Madrax (Jan 4, 2003)

Yo, can anyone give me more info on the CA16de engine, I bought a 2 door 1987 hatchback b12 last year and the damn car forever giving me trouble. No mechanic seems to know how to tune it, I bought the haynes manual for the sentra but it doesn't include that engine in there.

Does anyone have any info? Websites, books to buy etc?

Any help is appreciated, and pics of the car too!!! If you have.

Madrax.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't think we ever got that engine here in ANY Nissan. Sorry


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

Hmm..... you sound like an impatient person, no offense or anything. You've posted how many times, this same title. Research on the forum, READ. Maybe you'll learn how to figure things out.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

As Project200sx wrote, it's not necessary to post the same message in several different forums. It just creates more work for the moderators who will delete the extra posts.


----------



## Madrax (Jan 4, 2003)

*Reply to CA16DE info??*

Yo I just want to get some help on my car. 

I don't see the sense of just having only one post allowed on a topic. The other forums' readers may have info on the car and the engine but they may not necessarily own a b12 or even browse the b12 section of the forum. That is why I posted on a few of the forums with the same topic.

To answer Project200sx: Yes I am an impatient person because I have had the car for about nine months and in that 9 months, the car has blown a head gasket TWICE ( in fact the car is by a mechanic right now getting the 2nd blown head gasket fixed), the radiator has burst about 3-4 times (a new radiator mind you ), each of the cooling hoses has burst, I had to get a new clutch plate, change both velocity joints, replace the drive belts and a host of other engine related problems.

My parents told me to get rid of it and buy a newer car but I love my car, it is one of only 2 in my country ( maybe even the world) and I want to fight to keep it running in good condition.

I have searched this whole site for any mention of the CA16DE engine and I have seen it mentioned in passing only about 3-5 times.

I have the Haynes manual and I got a service manual for b12-n13 from a nissan guy but of course they don't have the CA16DE in them. I even got a service manual for a Nissan A31 to help me with computer codes and the supersonic suspension system.

I'm sorry if I seem a bit upset but the car cost me a lot of money and fixing it is a pain in the a$$ so I thought the experts on this site may be able to help ( not reprimand me on multiposting)

I see you guys giving about 10-20 replies to a technical question but all I get is one reply and 2 reprimands. Sorry to give you work, I thought this question may have been a challenge to you nissan experts and enthusiasts out there to see how much you really know about the lesser known nissan powerplants.

All I need is a website to check or a book to buy and I'll be happy.

Madrax.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

you got a Ca16de qich was available in N12 pulsar here between 87-88 only .... wich was then replaced with ca18de in the pulsar Sx se later 89-90... i dont know much on those but you may try these : Npclub.com (canadian nissan enthousiaste someone got this engine there im sure)
exaclub.net
n12pulsar.com
hope your gonna get help !!


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Reply to CA16DE info??*



Madrax said:


> *I don't see the sense of just having only one post allowed on a topic. The other forums' readers may have info on the car and the engine but they may not necessarily own a b12 or even browse the b12 section of the forum. That is why I posted on a few of the forums with the same topic.*


I don't see the sense in posting 6 copies of the same post in 6 different forums. You may not be able to reach everyone who may have the information you need, but you'll provide a better first impression by following the rules. And the b12 section of the forum is the area where you're most likely to reach the people who know about the ca16de.



> *I see you guys giving about 10-20 replies to a technical question but all I get is one reply and 2 reprimands. Sorry to give you work, I thought this question may have been a challenge to you nissan experts and enthusiasts out there to see how much you really know about the lesser known nissan powerplants.
> *


It's been less than 24 hours since you posted your original question. Just give the people who may be able to answer your question a chance to reply. It is a Sunday, which are slow days for the forum anyway.


----------



## Madrax (Jan 4, 2003)

*At least: the vacuum system?*

Can anyone at least tell me how to set up the tubes in the vacuum system of the CA16DE?

I think my mechanic put them in wrong, causing the ECU and car to screw up.

Madrax.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

The vacuum line with black and violet colored round restrictor thingy goes to the butterfly vacuum actuator. The fuel pump uses regular vacuum and is T'd up with another hose. There are two very short hoses (finger length) goes to the EGR and sub-EGR. Your mechanic sucks if he messed up those hoses because, though it's not that many, no manual is not going to be a really big help. You may need to find someone with a pulsar SE and you can look at their set-up or just ask them to help.


----------

